# Anime-niacs Anonymous



## diarmaidhuthence (Feb 27, 2007)

So, who here watches far more anime than is healthy for them? And Studio Ghibli vs. Disney, who wins?
Currently watching: Paranoia Agent.


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

*raises hand* I am addicted to the stuff.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 27, 2007)

Paranoia Agent is a good one, I need to finish watching that as well.  I'm a pretty big fan of most anything that comes from Satoshi Kon.  I have to say I'm a pretty avid watcher of anime, though my tastes have gotten more selective than when I first started watching.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

I will watch almost any anime on TV, though stuff like 'Pilot Canidate', 'Witch Hunter Robin', and 'Gundam Seed' Are just made of SUCK for me. If you like them, great, have fun, but I cannot stand those. 

PA was amazing, but I was a little sad when it was done, was just a spring that kept winding tighter and tighter, and finaly snapped at the very end. Was very coolies.

I've been trying to see some uncut anime or anime they have not shown on TV, but my friends are all F'ing B#!@%*$s!! and wont let me borrow their copies.


----------



## foxkun (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww, I thought this was gonna be a post for "Animaniacs"...

Anime still good though, still good. I'm much more into watching the stuff that hasn't come to the States yet, though I haven't seen my "supplier" in some time.. heheh, fix.

I'm into stuff like Trigun and Hellsing and Beserk and just about anything - even including *gasp* shoujo stuff (yes, Sailor Moon was my first true lurv. I'll be dodgin the rotten fruit now, kthx). Fruits Basket is by far one of my favorites though. 'Cause Kyo's just... yeah... 

*runs to find a mop*


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 28, 2007)

Studio Ghibli kicks Disney's collective ass (even though the Ghibli movies released in the US were released by Disney, but I know what you mean). Samurai Chaploo is the best anime series ever... I'm stuck though on my favorite anime movie. I really like Escaflowne the Movie. But I also love Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm waiting for the second part of Karas to come out. I was fascinated by anime early on. I still watch it but I'm really past the hardcore stage.

Most of the time I'm actually looking for the old stuff.


----------



## quark (Feb 28, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Back in middle school/beginning of high school I used to watch anything I could get my hands on simply because it was anime. The magic wore off some years later and now while I enjoy anime still, I watch about as much of it as I do regular television and movies



Yeah, the same can be said for me, as well. When I first got into anime, I would watch ANYTHING, and enjoyed most of it too, simply because it was anime.  As I started watching more, I started to get fussier in regards as to what I'll watch.
Some faves of mine are Evangelion, Revolutionary Girl Utena, Nadia: Secret of Blue Water, Escaflowne, and Nana.  I'm also loving stuff by Satoshi Kon, because he's actually doing something different with anime instead of following the same old format over and over again.
Right now I'm watching Welcome to the N.H.K, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, and Nana (also reading the manga)  They're all excellent series, but right now, I have a soft spot in my heart for Nana.  The anime is just as good as the manga (which is really good, considering that the Paradise Kiss anime did not live up to the manga, imo) and possibly even better, because one finally gets to hear the Blackstones and Trapnests music. I'm so fond of the music in Nana, that I went and ordered the two albums that are coming out for the two bands in the series.
...so um. Yeah, I like anime, I guess.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm rather addicted to Princess Mononoke, Outlaw Star, Zoids (yes, Zoids), and anything/everything to do with Tenchi Muyo.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 1, 2007)

one more point for ghibli over disney cuz ghibli makes state of the art movies...

i also like disney but ghibli is far superior


----------



## Myoti (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to be a freak for it, till I discovered how truly cliched and crappy alot of them were. Actually, for the time being, the _Death Note_ anime is the only one I'm really enjoying.

Manga-wise, though, I'm still in love with _One Piece_ (anime is decent, but not always the best quality), _Fullmetal Alchemist_ (I beg of you, read this and forget the bloody show), and _Rurouni Kenshin_.

As for Ghibli, honestly, I think _Castle in the Sky/Laputa_ is the only one I've really enjoyed.


Oh yes, and I love kicking people who complain about the _Naruto_ and _Bleach_ dubs. 8D


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm quite addicted to the stuff, but I've had a lack of watching it only because my laptop recently crapped out on me, and that's where it all was. T_T

By far, my favorite manga is Hellsing, although I can't seem to find a book past number 8. God, the anime sucked, though. It totally changed the storyline. Seriously, that 'Incognito' dude looked like...I'll just stop there. Anyways, my favorite anime has to be One Piece, the Japanese version, of course. It got raped by America, as anyone would know if they watched it. Fullmetal Alchemist is also high up there, along with Fate/Stay Night and Tsukihime. Both of the former two are great, great animes, but were, unfortunately, relatively short. Ah, Archer, you are one of the coolest anime dudes I know.

Of course, I've seen a lot more, but those are a few of my favs.


----------



## Aikon (Mar 2, 2007)

Paranoia Agent is one of those shows that's underrated, I watched that series the whole way through twice and could do it a third time. It's really so different from most Japanese animation because there's no bubbley school girls to drool over.  It's a good one, my favorite episode from that series was "Happy Family Planning", don't miss that one even if it is a so-called filler episode.  

Right now I'm hooked on Bleach.  I just finished with Bleach 117 earlier today.  It's not the best, but it is unique.  It's got one of the most diverse and solid casts in an animated show I've ever seen.  They have a lot of ground to cover before the show is over, they better not screw it up like that crapfest ending to Inuyasha.  I have plenty of characters I've come to like, most all of them actually (except Kon because of his voice and consistant unfunniness.).  Also, the character designs are top notch... traditional yet somewhat unconventional...

It's too bad you can only get one episode a week on either cartoon network or youtube, it's too long a series to just air one day a week.


----------



## Darko (Mar 5, 2007)

So guys, Fist of The North Star. Great anime, or great*est* anime?


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 5, 2007)

FotNS was good, but it was kinda boring in that you knew no matter what they threw at him, he would have a technique for beating it.


----------



## Darko (Mar 5, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> FotNS was good, but it was kinda boring in that you knew no matter what they threw at him, he would have a technique for beating it.



Out of curiosity, which iterations of FotNS have you seen? I can definitely see what you mean about it being predictable for the 80's theatrical movie, though IMO the later episodes of the manga/TV series and the new OVAs are less predictable. But I digress. 

Anyways, things I'm currently watching:
Code GEASS, Gaiking, rewatching the Lupin III 1970's tv series, Kamen Rider Den-O, (yeah, it's tokusatsu, but who cares?), Heavy Metal L-Gaim (as soon as I finish the torrent), and Shin Getter Robo.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 5, 2007)

I have seen the old TV series (the ones posted and sold in the US by US companies, so it cuts off after the main character kills a man pretending to be his brother), and the few OVA episodes they recently made and showed on Showtime for a bit. The ones where he runs into that town where they have a kid propped up as some kind of living god.

Have not seen any of the Manga because its impossible to get down here where I live. >.<


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 5, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I'm rather addicted to Princess Mononoke,...



Very good movie.



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> ...Outlaw Star,...



Win, pure win.



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> ...Zoids (yes, Zoids),...



More win.



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> ...and anything/everything to do with Tenchi Muyo.



Meh.  Tenchi Muyo was good, Tenchi Universe was better, Tenchi in Tokyo should've gone back to the drawing board, and I refuse to subject myself to Tenchi GXP.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 5, 2007)

I've been watching anime since I was in sixth grade, which is roughly as long as I've been into the furry fandom.

been watching Pumpkin Scissors lately. the series finale is up soon.


----------



## Snow-Wolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I love Anime! I watch them all the time! My favorite right now is Bleach.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

my anime isn't in english...but the titles are....
I started hating anime when 90% of the stories were too similar...
then I full-fledged hated the stuff when America over-dubbed it all -.-"


----------



## Lina Loaded (Apr 1, 2007)

-waves- I prefer the subbed stuff. By the time it hits the mainstream I've read most of it, or moved on to another series to watch and wait out the surge of popularity. 

Am enjoying Vampire Knight however, I must admit. And Perfect Girl Evolution. ..And Tramps Like Us.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 1, 2007)

> I love Anime! I watch them all the time! My favorite right now is Bleach.


Hopefully that won't last too long; _Bleach_ had some interesting designs and concepts, but it just failed too often to really pull them off well (especially in this latest arc >_> ).


----------



## Natsumi (Apr 4, 2007)

Woot!!! ANIME!!! I started in like... uuhh... 7th grade??? Anyways i'm 17 now and still love it! I act soo childish, and my mom thinks it's the anime! haha... Nothing wrong with being a child, right? Or not acting your age! hehe...
Anyways, shoujo is the best! If anyone wants a good anime to watch, try Full Moon Wo Sagashite. And Ayashi No Ceres. Both will make you cry. Or maybe that's just me >.>


----------



## DPAK (Apr 9, 2007)

I've loved anime since I was in... seventh grade. I actually got introduced to it back when Pokemon came stateside, but my first TRUE LOVE anime-wise was Digimon. I'm still a digimon fanatic (except for Season Four... it was too... punny dubbed.)

Right now, my anime love is fixated on Naruto... but don't get me wrong, I'm not one of those overzealous fangirls who'll bite your head off for calling Sasuke emo (which he is!).

I'm also a fan of (and not limited to):
*Trigun
*Chrono Crusade (the manga, haven't seen the anime yet)
* Death Note (*.* BEST MANGA EVERRRRRRRR!)
*Wolf's Rain
*Puni Puni Poemy (most random and perverted thing I have ever seen)
*Excel Saga
*Zoids: Chaotic Century (never got into the other Zoids series)
*Yu-Gi-Oh! (...sad, isn't it?)
*Yu Yu Hakusho
*Fruits Basket


----------



## InvaderLilly (Apr 10, 2007)

I loooove anime. : D Almost as much as I love Invader Zim.

Currently pretty obsessed with Death Note. It's so cool. XD I also love CLAMP's manga, and Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok. Fullmetal Alchemist is pretty spiffy too.


----------

